# kim & Khloe kardashian makeup downunder



## JessieLovesMac (Jun 22, 2008)

Hey ladys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I just wanted to share a few photo's Of Kim and Khloe kardashian.
In April this yr 2008 They both came over for Australian Fashion Week and The Australian MTV Music Awards.
My cousin Billie is one of Inouvi's leading makeup artist and she gets to do some of the coolest things. Every second week or so she is flying off to another city these days to do someones makeup! So when Kim and Khloe came over she got to fly down to Sydney







My gorgeous cousin Billie in the middle of Kim and Chloe 







Kim and Chloe






All of the Inouvi girls, Billie and Kim






Juliette Lewis and Bill






Bill doing Kims Makeup






And last but not lease doing chloe's makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope you have all enjoyed this.

xx


----------



## chameleonmary (Jun 22, 2008)

Kim's makeup looks so much softer and less-harsh than in other pics I have seen of her, fantastic job!


----------



## MACATTAK (Jun 22, 2008)

How fun!  Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## TDoll (Jun 22, 2008)

That's the prettiest I've ever seen Khloe in that first picture!


----------



## toby_is_cute (Jun 23, 2008)

OMG how fun! She did a great job on their makeup.


----------



## beauty_marked (Jun 23, 2008)

awww Khlo looks so goooooddd. I really love the color of her hair, how light its gotten.

jeals of your cousin, WHAT A TALENT!!!


----------



## JessieLovesMac (Jun 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TDoll* 

 
_That's the prettiest I've ever seen Khloe in that first picture!_

 
I agree but I like her best in the second one in the first one I think she looks a bit drag diva but still very pretty hehe


----------



## User93 (Jun 23, 2008)

Great job! Her make up for kim is awesome


----------



## thelove4tequila (Jun 23, 2008)

Very cool!!!


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Jun 23, 2008)

Their makeup looks gorgeous in those photos, is that a 10 blush pallete i see?? Jeez thats insane!


----------



## JessieLovesMac (Jun 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxManBeaterxx* 

 
_Their makeup looks gorgeous in those photos, is that a 10 blush pallete i see?? Jeez thats insane!_

 
Yes it is!! And they hold mac blushes as well! Made by Inouvi!


----------



## florabundance (Jun 23, 2008)

they both look amazing and your cousin is an absolute doll, not to mention a great mua!


----------



## ~Maemi~ (Jun 23, 2008)

Oh wow! I saw pics from this event and thought how pretty they looked- thanks to your cousin! Your cousin is gorgeous too =D

Any chance you could find out what she used on them??


----------



## makeba (Jun 23, 2008)

very beautiful work. the looks on both of the ladies is so perfect and fresh.


----------



## GlossyAbby (Jun 23, 2008)

thanks for sharing!


----------



## JessieLovesMac (Jun 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *~Maemi~* 

 
_Oh wow! I saw pics from this event and thought how pretty they looked- thanks to your cousin! Your cousin is gorgeous too =D

Any chance you could find out what she used on them??_

 
Hi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know she would have used all Inouvi products but I will ask her tomorrow what shades/colors she used! http://www.inuovi.com/


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 23, 2008)

thats great


----------



## shell12367 (Jun 23, 2008)

that is awesome, their makeup looks great!


----------



## nunu (Jun 23, 2008)

wow this is great!!


----------



## ColdNovember (Jun 24, 2008)

cool, thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## SoSoAmazin (Jun 24, 2008)

OMG how cool!


----------



## msashlay (Jun 24, 2008)

They both look very pretty! I think that's the best I've seen of Khloe!


----------



## Distinque (Jun 24, 2008)

Wow, I saw this on Kim's website and I thought wow her makeup looks extra pretty in that event. Your cousin did an awesome job


----------



## frocher (Jun 24, 2008)

Your cousin is very talented, I have never seen them look better.


----------



## harlem_cutie (Jun 24, 2008)

they both look gorgeous. Your cousin is very talented.


----------



## ~Maemi~ (Jun 24, 2008)

I've never heard of Inuovi before..but im gonna check out their site right now =D


----------



## JessieLovesMac (Jun 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *~Maemi~* 

 
_Oh wow! I saw pics from this event and thought how pretty they looked- thanks to your cousin! Your cousin is gorgeous too =D

Any chance you could find out what she used on them??_

 
I called my cousin and asked her what color shadows she used and they were called

Chrome or Chroma it's a silver with purple sparkles
and black velvet - and it also has purple sparkles in it

And I also sent her a link to this thread so she can come online and read everyones lovely comments


----------



## ~Maemi~ (Jun 26, 2008)

Thank you sweetie! Did she say what she used on their cheeks and lips too?

Their cosmetics line looks good! But it's not available in the UK =(


----------



## User67 (Jun 26, 2008)

Your cousin did a great job! Thanks so much for sharing those beautiful pics!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jun 26, 2008)

If I said I'm jealous of yr cuz would u get mad?

She's talented! I love that soft smoky look!


----------



## user79 (Jun 27, 2008)

She did a great job!


----------



## No0ra (Jul 4, 2008)

Really i love the pic 

Kim looks beautiful


----------



## JessieLovesMac (Jul 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *~Maemi~* 

 
_Thank you sweetie! Did she say what she used on their cheeks and lips too?

Their cosmetics line looks good! But it's not available in the UK =(_

 
I haven't had a chance to speak with her yet, but should be catching up soon!! So I will make sure I find out for you!! If there is anything you want from the line I will be happy to cp for you jlmk!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jul 8, 2008)

Wow she did an awesome job. She is beautiful.


----------



## pinkvanilla (Jul 8, 2008)

Gosh Kim and Khloe are gorgeous! What what a gorgeous woman your cousin is - beautiful and talented..sigh!

Thanks for sharing, checking out the inuovi site now!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jul 8, 2008)

The makeup is applied to perfection.   I would love for your cousin to make me up.  That would be a dream.  What an artist and a cutie.


----------



## cre8_yourself (Jul 9, 2008)

what brand of the blush brush is she using on kim??  looks like an oversized powder/stipple brush


----------



## c00ki312 (Jul 10, 2008)

thats so cool your cousin did the mu. the girls look SO pretty!


----------



## JessieLovesMac (Jul 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cre8_yourself* 

 
_what brand of the blush brush is she using on kim??  looks like an oversized powder/stipple brush_

 
All of her brushes atm are from inouvi except for a 182 brush I gave her and I have some more brushes for her here next time I see her! I <3 her last time she came over we both got drunk and sat down and looked at brushes and makeup


----------



## JessieLovesMac (Jul 10, 2008)

Thought you girls might like these as well!  Some photo's of the event published in a magazine and  a close up of Kloe's Makeup!! Enjoy


----------



## Trista (Jul 10, 2008)

Your cousin did an awesome job. BTW I'm lovin' your cousin's earrings!


----------

